# 2011 Opener



## Dick Monson

I can say with authority that I did not see a bird except for 2 loons on South Hobart. And they looked lonely too.


----------



## 94NDTA

Went to the usual spots. The most we saw was two nesting spots. No birds...at all. Had fun though.


----------



## D_Hage

Went out for the day, saw a few birds but no shots. Hopefully be able to get after them once the crops are off!


----------



## NODAK1

Those" nesting spots" are roost. Sorry that your opener was not productive birds numbers wise. I enjoy the very friendly people of North Dakota and always can hardly wait to return for my fall visits to your GREAT state!


----------



## indsport

Hobbled by a back injury, missed my first opener in over 30 years. However, while doing some light yard work, heard but 2 shots all day and had a report from the neighbors they saw but one rooster where we would see many last year. The G&F report of a drop of 60% from last year in the southeast was an underestimate. Hope to get out this week some time to get a better picture but given that over 80% of CRP was plowed up in my area, I don't expect much.


----------



## 94NDTA

NODAK1 said:


> Those" nesting spots" are roost. Sorry that your opener was not productive birds numbers wise. I enjoy the very friendly people of North Dakota and always can hardly wait to return for my fall visits to your GREAT state!


I know, I couldn't think of the name, lol

I had a blast though. We had our almost 8 month old pup out. It was fun to see her work and build her confidence. She found all the roosts. We can normally see them when walking.


----------



## 94NDTA

indsport said:


> Hobbled by a back injury, missed my first opener in over 30 years. However, while doing some light yard work, heard but 2 shots all day and had a report from the neighbors they saw but one rooster where we would see many last year. The G&F report of a drop of 60% from last year in the southeast was an underestimate. Hope to get out this week some time to get a better picture but given that over 80% of CRP was plowed up in my area, I don't expect much.


We stopped and spoke with 2 different groups of hunters, neither had shot or seen anything. We were driving back and heard a bunch of shots going off...only to turn the corner to see some water fowlers puddle jumping.

As always, when asked, we shot 2 

It is better than saying we got skunked, and stops people from asking for your secret spot when you limit out! :beer:


----------



## slough

Didn't see a ton of birds but enough to limit both days by 11 for 2 guys even with some easy misses. Hunted all public land and just put on the miles and followed the dogs. Lots of young ones that were small and had little color - would have called hen on a couple that we shot except they got up crowing up a storm.


----------



## mburgess

Went out yesterday with very low expectations. Did not get any birds but I did find a few trying to get my son some shots. I saw roughly 8-10 birds, 2 roosters for sure, possibly some young roosters that looked like hens. Beans are coming off and the corn looks pretty ready to come off too. Numbers are way down and I expect it to stay that way for awhile but it is still fun. A bird in hand will be a trophy again. My young dogs did well and that is always entertaining even when you aren't pulling the trigger.


----------



## Britman

saw 2 roosters yesterday and 2 hens, got one sharpie....still a fair amount of corn and sunflowers standing so hopefully once they come down it will improve......hopefully


----------



## Rick Acker

I also missed my first opener for as long as I could remember. Did get one report from a friend who did go to our normal opening spot in the SE. Shot one rooster all day. Saw only two hens...(not good) and flushed another handful of roosters, that were very jumpy for opening day. Getting up 70 yards infront. Not young birds.


----------



## Vernon.Miller

Was able to get out for a half day on Saterday. Found a field first thing in the morning that I have been hunting for the past 5 years. Goal for the day, get the pup tired. It was his first hunt (other than doves). Currently 5 months old, he did awesome. Not a single bird was found, but he found a couple roosts, listened to commands and ranged excellent. Even broke out the whistle to start working on that training. Worked great. Beautiful day out in the field... Got out of the field and was about to turn the corner and spotted a rooster in the corner... oh well. Turned another corner and there was another. Got out and put him in the bag (pup not out of the vehicle). Was able to retrieve the bird and pull the pup out with the bird still floppin a bit. He had no clue what to think of it.. After a little coaching he wouldnt let it go. It was great seeing the blood on his snout and they drive. Great day.

Spoke with a couple guys.. a pair had 4, but had missed another 2. 
A farmer was talking about last winter. He owned a slough that had become the primary location for "200" birds in late season. He said that a blizzard came through and filled it in. Not 1 survived. That sucks.


----------



## squeaks130

I went out on Saturday, over by the Wydmere/Gwinner area. Saw 3 hens all day, Saw 2 roosters when driving by teawakon refuge. Beyond that nothing. It was still better than a day of work.


----------



## bigbrad123

Went out Saturday to some WMA areas in central ND as well as a couple unposted fields. Lots of walking. Got 7 birds. First part of the day we had 6 guys and 4 dogs. 2nd part of the day we had 4 guys and 3 dogs. Probably only missed two or three. In this area, there was quite a bit of standing crop (flowers and corn). The other guys I was with came across a very, very young brood in the field where the little one's couldn't even fly yet. Unfortunately the dog got one of the birds (can't blame em). Very late hatch. On Sunday we went to another GNF area just south of Sakakawea. Got 5 birds in about 2 hours. Missed a couple more. Saw quite a few hens. Only one young bird that was just starting to come into color. The other 4 were pretty nice, mature birds. Not as much standing crop in that area.


----------



## indsport

Got out today for the first time, saw but one rooster in a farmyard, one brood of 3 that couldn't fly and no other birds for 3.5 hours of hunting. Stopped in at a local cafe and they aren't seeing any hunters out and about. A clearly grim season this year and for the future for those who depend on hunters.


----------



## 94NDTA

Went out again today for about 12 hours. Traveled a lot, walked a lot. Not one bird. Even went to a couple of my go to spots that I always see birds. Nothing.


----------



## jk3hunter

Went out to our hunting land in the Mott area and our group shot about 65 birds over the entire weekend. Numbers were down a bit but we still enjoyed some great hunting like always thanks to great cover and the fact that we were lucky enough to get reenstated in the CRP program.


----------



## Duckslayer100

jk3hunter said:


> Went out to our hunting land in the Mott area and our group shot about 65 birds over the entire weekend. Numbers were down a bit but we still enjoyed some great hunting like always thanks to great cover and the fact that we were lucky enough to get reenstated in the CRP program.


65 birds eh? Not that the town in particular is any secret, but good work giving away your spots, nonetheless :wink:


----------



## jk3hunter

is that supposed to mean something?


----------



## DAKOTAKID

went out on sat. only saw 1 rooster and 1 hen! lost lots of crp and and hunting ground i use to hunt its all beans aon corn now! I think my pheasant hunting is a thing of the past. My dad went out sw nd and they only got 4 birds 4 guys 3 dogs its down all over. Im putting the shotgun in the back and pulling out the coyote gun! mor coyotes than pheasants.lol. :sniper:


----------



## 94NDTA

jk3hunter said:


> is that supposed to mean something?


All he is saying is 65 birds is a lot of birds, considering there are a lot of us who haven't seen any. Also, you gave away the town you shot them in. It sounds far fetched especially after you say that the numbers are down, lol.


----------



## jk3hunter

so I gave away a town name who cares? and i could care less what you believe we usually see more pheasants then we did, but it was somewhere around 65 or 70 we had around 14 people and were like 5 birds short of our two day limit. For our land 65 is numbers being down we usually only hunt till noon to fill out this year it will take us till 4


----------



## radermacher2011

With 12 people we shot 70 birds in western nodak


----------



## Duckslayer100

jk3hunter said:


> so I gave away a town name who cares?


I know, right? In fact, let everyone know every town you have good luck in! Oh, and be sure to post it here when you do. That will help a lot of the guys who don't get out very much, and give them the perfect place to start looking for birds.

And, honestly, I wouldn't worry about seeing more and more hunters in these towns you tell us about. That never happens nowadays, what with the internet being so restrictive and all... :wink:

And I totally believe you (really I do) that you shot that many birds. In fact, I bet a lot of people believe you, and after all the reports of dismal outings from every other corner of Nodak, I know the first place I'm going to head to when I decide to chase some roosters. Thanks for the tip!!!

Well I guess that last paragraph kind of contradicts the one before it. Woopsies. Well, never mind that. You're probably not going to see that many more people in the long run...


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

It's Mott for crying out loud, that hasn't been a secret spot for 50 years! :rollin:

Just be sure to bring your wallet! oke:


----------



## jk3hunter

There is no way anyone would find my land so yeah head down there for all I care. have fun not shooting any birds this year duckslayer. And like huntinfishnd said, it isnt really a secret spot.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Have fun not shooting any birds this year?! That doesn't sound like any fun whatsoever! 
Nice mess of birds, BTW :wink:


----------



## bnova1

Mott..Regent..Hettinger..Bowman...Elgin...Glen Ullin...New England. Oh no!!! I just named the best areas to hunt pheasants in ND. It's not a secret...never has been...never will be. It's all about if you actually have access to some land down there. I hunt out there a couple times per year and it is always awesome. It's finding areas in the SE part of the state that is really a struggle. From the numerous reports I've read or heard, you have to get a bit lucky and find the groups of birds. I talked to a guy who hunted south of Valley City (oh no...another town) and they got their limit on Saturday. I talked to a few more people who hunted that area and had no luck at all. The SW has a lot of birds, while the SE has a low number of birds. It will be more walking this season, but you should be able to find some no matter where you go.


----------



## jk3hunter

+ what bnova1 said. maybe now that you named all of those towns our state will produce more hunters and they will flood the streets of all of those towns  but seriously yeah we had good luck. they were grouped up quite a bit but the trick was go SLOW SLOW SLOW. Numerous times just stop and talk and they'd get nervous and flush. I am very fortunate to have my own land to hunt on and I do not take it for granted. Having idiots freak out about mentioning town names and calling me a liar for mentioning the fact that my hunting party and me had good luck we hunt really gets old especially when they don't know what they are talking about. I have plenty more pictures if more proof is needed but i'll hold off. Hopefully get another 60-70 this weekend but we'll see.


----------



## Bagman

Funny, it was just a year or two ago that this sort of nonsense was NOT tolerated on here. When town names were given out, they were blacked out and or removed, as a rule. People coming on here and asking where to hunt...and getting pointed directly to a place to hunt was VERBOTEN! Apparently, the new rule is...there IS NO RULE! They really should post some sort of announcement when those kind of things change here. Lazy "hunters" WELCOME!! No need to do any scouting, research or work. Just pop on to NODAK, get your GPS coordinates and ENJOY! Sweet. :beer:


----------



## jk3hunter

so since town names were given are they going to be hunting in town? probably won't see many birds. just needing some clarification. Their little GPS can get them to town but not much further. not many of those surrounding roads are on a Garmin. If you can guess spots from me mentioning a town name you must be psychic, and if you are you should probably find a way to make some money off that.


----------



## KEN W

Bagman said:


> Apparently, the new rule is...there IS NO RULE! They really should post some sort of announcement when those kind of things change here.


No need.....you are doing it all by yourself.


----------



## ChukarBob

This is silly! Scarcity sure can bring out the worst in folks. Would be nice to redirect this negativism into something more positive, like supporting a local PF chapter, encouraging your elected's to support more conservation measures, like CRP, etc.

It has become almost my mantra for ND pheasant hunting this year -- It's just great to be out in the splendidly beautiful ND outdoors, watching the dogs work, enjoying the companionship of friends and family, awestruck with wonder at the migratory waterfowl, and later savoring a meal centered around the most wonderful upland bird in North America.


----------



## jk3hunter

chukarbob you are %100 right. Everyday hunting is a good day hunting. I get angry when people question my truthfulness that's something I need to work on


----------



## Duckslayer100

jk3hunter said:


> chukarbob you are %100 right. Everyday hunting is a good day hunting. I get angry when people question my truthfulness that's something I need to work on


Well I can't speak for others, but I certainly never questioned your truthfulness. Like I said, bagging that many roosters on opener is a great accomplishment, especially considering how tough others seem to be having. You must have some quality habitat on your property. So, again, congrats!

That said, if you are gracious enough to bestow the locations of your hunts (yes, nobody hunts IN the city, but it still narrows things down) with the rest of the online world, I guess that's your prerogative. You apparently have plenty of land locked up for yourself, so really, it's no biggie if the word gets out...right?

As a solely public land hunter, however, I am hard pressed to give out that kind of info. When you don't have land all to yourself, giving up town names is a tough thing to do. It automatically directs people to the general vicinity. Whether they find the exact WMA or PLOTS land you hunted is uncertain, but as more and more public land gets transformed back to worked acreage, you can bet those chances go way up. The more people hunting a given area, and the same public land, the higher the pressure gets and the more birds get pushed off to posted or unhuntable land.

And it is PUBLIC land, so this could happen even without someone spouting off about it online. And your right, those cities listed so boastfully by previous posters aren't big secrets. But how long until other towns are named? Smaller towns and more niche areas? You probably still don't care, but for those of us who put in the time, the money and the mileage to find these places, having someone brag about them online is like a kick in the gut. You automatically take 90 percent of the work out of hunting for some lazy SOB whose sitting behind a computer just waiting for the beans to spill.

But apparently the rules (so strictly adhered to in the past) have changed, as Ken W eluded to. So with that, go nuts! As you said, doesn't bother you any! And there are probably some lurkers here who could sure use the direction!!!


----------



## jk3hunter

Its really terrible that the gov't is cutting all of the CRP land in america, I think i read that ND is losing 1,000,000 acres this year :-? I will no longer list town names I see your point. I just didnt think that those were that big of a deal but with other small towns it could be bad for public land hunters. Good luck with the rest of your season keep us posted on how you do.


----------



## Duckslayer100

jk3hunter said:
 

> Its really terrible that the gov't is cutting all of the CRP land in america, I think i read that ND is losing 1,000,000 acres this year :-? I will no longer list town names I see your point. I just didnt think that those were that big of a deal but with other small towns it could be bad for public land hunters. Good luck with the rest of your season keep us posted on how you do.


In hindsight, calling you out on that town was probably a tad overboard as it probably isn't much of a secret. But I'm glad you at least see where I'm coming from. And good luck to you, too! I hope that little honey hole of yours produces some big-ol roosters as the season progresses :beer:


----------



## pat2121

hunted in eastern montana 6 hunters limited out both sat and sun by 10 am. lots of birds few hunters and lots of places to hunt all season long on just one license.


----------



## mnuser

I'm in MN but not sure if I want to make the drive to ND for MEA. My family has a lot of land in the SW corner that is not being hunted. I wish it was not so far to drive for me. I heard the numbers are down but after reading some of the posts regarding this part of the state, I think we would do OK. To drive or not to drive.....that is the question......I wish I owned a small plane.


----------



## wurgs

We had a great hunt out west this year. Just dad and I with no dog but managed 16 pheasants and 2 partridge all on public or non posted private land. We have hunted the same areas for 6-7 years now and the numbers are noticeable down but when you can find them there are usually quite a few around. There was a mixture of young and mature birds but probably saw more young ones. Surprisingly we saw more hunters than the past few years but results were mixed. There were fewer areas posted than past years but as always didn't have a problem with access when asked, the people out west are just very friendly and helpfull. Looking forward to nexgt years trip already.

On the plus side I got checked by a warden for the first time in about 20 years. They need serious help getting more funds to hire more wardens, he said he alone covered a 3 county area. Thats ridiculous to think 1 person can effectively handle that workload.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

Duckslayer100 said:


> I know, right? In fact, let everyone know every town you have good luck in! Oh, and be sure to post it here when you do. That will help a lot of the guys who don't get out very much, and give them the perfect place to start looking for birds.
> 
> And, honestly, I wouldn't worry about seeing more and more hunters in these towns you tell us about. That never happens nowadays, what with the internet being so restrictive and all... :wink:
> 
> And I totally believe you (really I do) that you shot that many birds. In fact, I bet a lot of people believe you, and after all the reports of dismal outings from every other corner of Nodak, I know the first place I'm going to head to when I decide to chase some roosters. Thanks for the tip!!!
> 
> Well I guess that last paragraph kind of contradicts the one before it. Woopsies. Well, never mind that. You're probably not going to see that many more people in the long run...


What's with the attitude??

By all means head out to the Mott area when you do decide to chase some roosters, just make sure you have your checkbook with ya. :roll:


----------



## D_Hage

HUNTNFISHND said:


> It's Mott for crying out loud, that hasn't been a secret spot for 50 years! :rollin:
> 
> Just be sure to bring your wallet! oke:


[









50/50 private and plots. Didn't pay for any of the access, hoping today is a repeat


----------



## D_Hage

9 out of 12 came off PLOTS today. You do have to work for them but the birds are out there.


----------



## jk3hunter

Wurgs I got checked the second weekend in a row! Opener the game check was in Elgin and the check this week was at Glen Ullin. We only managed to get about 35 birds this weekend and we credit that to the wind and only having one dog which was our year and a half year old basset hound :lol: They were holding so damn tight we walked right past a bunch in the thick grass! The basset hound we had before this one was a great hunting dog and this one is shaping up to be just as good if not better! We were so proud of him this weekend!


----------



## wurgs

jk3hunter said:


> Wurgs I got checked the second weekend in a row! Opener the game check was in Elgin and the check this week was at Glen Ullin. We only managed to get about 35 birds this weekend and we credit that to the wind and only having one dog which was our year and a half year old basset hound :lol: They were holding so damn tight we walked right past a bunch in the thick grass! The basset hound we had before this one was a great hunting dog and this one is shaping up to be just as good if not better! We were so proud of him this weekend!


The warden that checked me was just out driving around near Belfield. We saw him watching us while we were working a chunk of land and he waited till we were at the truck to check us. He checked license, guns and if we had birds. He was very polite and we talked for about 10 minutes. Hopefully I can get out once more before deer season starts

Good luck with your hound. Never knew anyone that used one hunting but my neighbor had one as a house dog and he was just great.


----------



## jk3hunter

Yeah I had never been checked in my life up until this year. The basset hound has the 2nd best nose of all dogs next only to the bloodhound. He's picking up the hunting game early and is doing exceptionally well for being only a year and a half. Like I said the tall grass holds him back but he makes every walk with us and loves the hunt.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

What was he checking when he looked at your guns? Never hunted ND and am curious.


----------



## wburns

MikeyLikesIt said:


> What was he checking when he looked at your guns? Never hunted ND and am curious.


He was likely checking to make sure he had a plug in his gun. We are only allowed three round capacity in a gun (1 in the chamber, 2 in the tube).

Numbers are really low in my area. There are pockets of birds but they are few and far between.


----------



## jmyers

We were checked last year in McIntosh County. The two members of our party that were shooting an auto and pump, didn't have plugs and were ticketed. My dad didn't have the confirmation number for his license (bought it over the phone). The guy let us drive a 1/4 mile up the road to the house to get it. Despite the tickets, must say it was the most pleasant interaction I've had with a conservation officer in 40 years of hunting.

JMyers


----------



## bnova1

I went on a 2 hour walk on Friday in a place that i've hunted for the last seven years south of Fargo. Granted, it's never been the best place in the state to hunt, but i've definitely had many successful hunts there. I bagged the only rooster i saw. I saw 0 hens and didn't hear a single cackle in the area. The crops were still up, but in the past i've still seen at least a handful of birds no matter what time of year it was. My dog was probably wondering why we were wasting our time out there. It looks like i'll have to try out a few new places this year.


----------



## lesser

I keep getting reminded why the old hunters told me the internet will ruin hunting. You guys just keep proving them right!!!!
Thanks and good luck


----------



## deacon

Internet will not ruin it this year for those of us that hunt no matter the conditions. Just will see fewer hunters.     :beer:


----------



## wurgs

MikeyLikesIt said:


> What was he checking when he looked at your guns? Never hunted ND and am curious.


Yep as said was checking for a plug and also to make sure didn't have a shell in chamber as the guns were in truck.


----------



## Guest

My buddy and myself limited out opening weekend both Saturday and Sunday here in Idaho. Hunted private land. Lots of young birds around. We could have finished pretty quick but we started passing on young birds and only shooting at mature birds. Also added bonus limits of Sharptails both days and a couple Huns on Sunday. Should be a pretty good season in Idaho. We are also losing CRP faster then I thought would ever happen. It broke my heart to see a section of CRP that I have shot 100's of roosters and dozens of Sharptails out of since the early 90's being burned the day before Pheasant season opened. I stopped and talked to one of the guys burning it, he told me he just bought it and is going to take it out of CRP and is going to plant Barley along with another 1/2 section near by, which he burned on opening day. We'll be in NoDak sometime in November chasing Waterfowl and Roosters. Happy hunting. :beer:


----------



## tnesemeier

9 of us hunted first 2 weekends (4 full days + 2 half days) and brought home 105 birds. Worked harder than we have in years, but that's why they call it hunting. Numbers are down more than was reported, but still worth going out. It's not about the bag limit, it's about the experience. Majority of birds shot on public land with a few from non-posted private. And, more girls than guys in this hunting party.


----------



## indsport

Just got a report from a friend who hunts in my area. 4 guys, 6 dogs, hunted three full days, 4 roosters total. The corn is coming down but the neighbors report very few birds seen. What is particularly troubling is I have seen but two hens since the beginning of the season in areas where there used to be 50 or more.


----------



## Springer

My son and I got out Wednesday, started out a little slow didn't see any thing on the first walk and walked about 3/4 of a mile on the second before we saw our first bird. We ended up picking up 3 out of 5 that we saw the rest of the walk. The dogs pointed every bird we shot that day. We got one on each of the next two walks so my son only needed one bird and it was about 2. He had three more chances but missed each time. A few others slipped away on us. We had a good day.


----------



## Bagman

tnesemeier said:


> It's not about the bag limit, it's about the experience.


 Says the guy who reports taking "105 birds". :beer:


----------



## ChukarBob

Well, it's 2.3 birds per man per day, a pretty good outcome in my opinion. I hope my group has as good a result in a couple of weeks when we do our week-long hunt.


----------



## wilwilson

Hello all, I just wanted to chime in about all this disclosure of spots stuff. I am from Minnesota. The duck hunting here has been f'n lousy now for 8 years. That is my bread n butter sport. And unfortunately, I have to start thinkin I need to give it up. I, along with a few of my good friends usually make a trip to a place south of Valley City ever year, but this year, we are not going there due to the bad information on low bird counts.

So if someone wants to let the cat out of the bag, BY ALL MEANS, do!!! I would love to spend the weekend shooting 60-70 birds!!!! Shoot, that is 50 more birds than we usually see whereever else weve gone before. Just throwin this out there, any guys from the western part of the state want a good laugh and some free beer, just hit me up!! You show me the birds and I'll give you the beer!


----------



## bnova1

Two of us hunted SE North Dakota yesterday for pheasants. We walked about 5-6 hours of mainly cattails that had harvested corn nearby. We saw a total of 7 birds. We did bag all 4 roosters we saw...thanks in most part to the dog. We only saw 2 deer the entire day. It's amazing how the numbers of deer and pheasants are drastically down from the last couple years.


----------



## rem887

saw 1 rooster and 2 hens. If your wondering if got the rooster i did not but i did emty my 5 shot remington 887


----------



## barebackjack

rem887 said:


> saw 1 rooster and 2 hens. If your wondering if got the rooster i did not but i did emty my 5 shot remington 887


Might want to check the regs on that one bucko.


----------



## jk3hunter

if it takes five shots to shoot a rooster you should quit hunting.


----------



## Fallguy

rem887 said:


> saw 1 rooster and 2 hens. If your wondering if got the rooster i did not but i did emty my 5 shot remington 887


Get a plug.


----------



## Dick Monson

Might be hunting SD?


----------



## Dak

Opener sucked...since then hasn't.


----------



## ChukarBob

As I reported earlier, we did much better on our November North Dakota hunt than we expected. For us the key was in exploring for new areas and finding those pockets where the birds had more protection and feed. We had been forced by the oil boom to find new lodging this year and were about 45 miles SSE of where we had previously been hunting. Lots of open private land, some public land, and some welcoming landowners came our way.

We had a great time and as always are appreciative of the people of North Dakota who share it with us. For those of you who came away from this ND pheasant season with a "glass half empty" perspective, let me suggest you spend a week in Washington State looking for pheasants ("looking" is the operant word in that sentence). Then you might better appreciate the exceptional pheasant hunting opportunity you still have in North Dakota.

Best wishes to all, including the birds, for 2012.


----------



## indsport

In my area, it was the worst year since 1988, both for a season bag and numbers of birds seen. With the CRP being plowed, it's looking like the early 80's all over again (had a heck of a dust storm the last time the wind was over 30 mph.) The same doesn't apply to other areas of the state where I saw some numbers of birds and some CRP still around.


----------



## salesboat

What a mixed crowd here. I am one of the lazy SOB's in here looking for some ideas of where to start looking for birds in ND. I also live in WA state and there are very few wild birds to hunt here. My father born in 1917 was raised near Beach, ND on the family homestead. He never wanted to hunt pheasants because it felt it was just too easy. He told me stories of shooting roosters from fence posts with his 22. I don't know if it was legal back in those days or not, and yes dad could be a bit of a story teller and an outlaw. I won't ever forget his stories.

Since he passed away I have started making a bucket list. One of the first items on it is to visit the old family homestead and to hunt wild pheasants in ND. I hope some of you continue to share some general locations to hunt in for us lazy out of state SOB's. I don't think I will kill every rooster with my one time hunting trip to ND.

I hope things improve with the CRP program.


----------

